# Eye inflammation



## midichlorean (Jun 24, 2018)

A light discoloration around speedys left eye. 

Video available here:





Wondering if this is inflammation from injury/scratching, or possible eye infection.

The affected area seems to be the upper left eyelid. 
Looks like scar tissue or swelling. But doesnt seem to affect anything. Eye opens normally during eating. 
The color of the eyelid is not white, but yellow, pale, like his neck skin.

Everything else is good eating and pooping is normal, he is walking around and able to soak.
I will try using ointment and doing more regular soaks this week since it has been the hottest so far this year.

Thanks for your input! I will be taking him to the vet sometime within week.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jun 26, 2018)

I see what you are talking about. But I do not have any experience with such an issue, so I am of no help. My box turtle tore his bottom eyelid. I rinsed it for several days with warm water. It has since healed. When is your vet appointment? I also live in so California. Who is your vet? Are you a member of the San Diego Turtle and Tortoise Society?


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 26, 2018)

Have you tried rinsing it with some saline solution (the sort contact lens wearers use)?
Someone here recommended it to me a few years ago and I always keep a bottle in my tort med kit now for minor injuries.
Thankfully not needed to use it often.
He may need some eye cream from the vet though so good luck with your appointment.


----------

